# Help! What's this Jet table saw worth?



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a Jet JWCS-10A cabinet saw from a guy and I'm trying to figure out what it's worth. He says the saw is 4 or 5 years old and it looks like it's in pretty good condition. It's a right tilt, single phase, 120v. It includes a Shop Fox mobile base and the 30" extension table on the right side.

I'm looking for something pretty much exactly like this since I sold my little contractor's saw. My only hesitation on it is the right tilt. Should I hold out for a left tilt saw?

thanks for your help!

Cory


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

As much as I love my Jet cabinet saw with left tilt , I wouldn't hold out if the price is right and the saw meets all of your other expectations. You can get the same cutting results by sliding the fence past the blade to the left side if you're worried about wood being trapped between the fence and the blade while making an angled cut.
Check out this LJ link for more view points http://lumberjocks.com/topics/8104


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Cory: If it were me, I'd hold out for a left-tilt saw. No worries on that dude. You may not have the room to slide the fence past the blade to the left, IF you only have a 30" rip capicity. How much room to the right, and how much room to the left? But-I must say I've never owned a Jet, so I don't know the set-up on these saws. I'm a UniSaw man myself, so I may be way off base here. I just preferr left-tilt myself.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

All the modern Jet cabinet saws I know of are 3hp/220v. If it's got a 120v motor (< 2hp), odds are good it's an early hybrid with older style table mounted trunnions and connecting rods….basically a contractor saw with an enclosed base. If it's the model I'm thinking of, it preceded the original Super Saw, which hit the market at least 7 or 8 years ago, so the design is older than 5 years old even if he's only owned it that long. Be sure it's priced appropriately for what it is. How much is it?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Found some more info for you:

_Jet JWCS-10A $1,000
This hybrid saw has a contractor's-saw mechanism tucked inside a cabinet base. (The long-rail version is shown here.)

PROS
A saw with a cabinet base has better dust collection than one with an open base.With the motor tucked inside, the saw takes up less room.A cabinet base is also sturdier than an open base.

The 1-3/4-hp motor is slightly more powerful than the 1-1/2-hp motor on the Jet JWTS-10CW2 contractor's saw and has a thermal overload button (most saws don't).The fence has easily replaceable faces, vertical adjustment, and a good cursor and rule.

CONS
The cabinet-style base is an excellent improvement over an open base, but this saw doesn't have two other important features we're looking for. First, it's a right tilt. Second, you get a tableboard rather than a cast-iron wing on the right side of the saw, although you can buy an extra cast-iron wing for $100.The switch is not magnetic, and there's no more room around the front handwheel than on a contractor's saw._


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Great info, guys. thanks for all your help.

If I could get it for $500 to $600 would that be a worthwhile investment? I was also thinking of ordering the Grizzly left tilt contractor's saw. It can be had brand new for $775 and includes free shipping to my door.


----------



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

I would hold out for a full 3hp cabinet saw. I've got a Jet contactor saw at home and it just doesn't have the power or mass to do what I consider basic woodworking cuts. If you're thinking of a smaller style saw, I'd get the Bosch saw with the pop-up roll around base to start. That way when you upgrade to a cabinet saw you've got a great job-site saw that's fairly portable. I think a contractor saw just doesn't cut it.

JP


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.toolking.com/steel_city_35920_10-inch_granite_cabinet_saw.aspx#
Here's a thought for you if you have to have the left tilt : )


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I own a Sears contractor size saw which regularly sold for $529.00, but paid alot less during a sell and also bought the floor model. I think I paid around $ 350.00 and I like this saw. With that said I'm always looking at bigger saws with 50" fence and table and big HP. My neighbor has a 5HP 50" cut Delta so I regularly can compare the difference. My suggestion if your thinking about spending $775.00 on a Grizzly is to go bigger. Some people would not buy Grizzly, but I look at their saws all the time. My choice would be either of these.

1.
2.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

$500-$600 would be too much IMO….it's just too close to the real deal. < $500 maybe….offer $400 and see. Nice fence, but is otherwise a fairly average (good) saw with a good enclosure. The new Jet Proshop, Craftsman 22124, GI 50-220, Grizzly G0478 and G0661, and Steel City 36930 all has some advantages and can be had in the $700-$900 range new, all with warranties.

If you've got 220v, the Griz G1023SL is the cat's meow at $889 shipped.


----------

